# Where to store whisks/spatulas/utensils while in use?



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Hello,

I am doing a demo for the instructors at a culinary school I've applied at for pastry chef instructor. They will be paying close attention to my sanitation and it's been so long since school, and I've also been out of the professional kitchen since the pandemic began and gave birth (same time). What is the proper way to stow my utensils while I'm using them? Hot water in a bain? Is the bain put into a pot on the stove? How do they teach you in culinary school? Honestly, at work, If I'm using a whisk, I will put it down on my clean cutting board in the same spot throughout the cooking time until I don't need it anymore. 

Also, when you are done with a utensil, do you have a "dirty pot" that you will take to the dish pit altogether at once? I always just placed it into the sink until I could take it back. That doesn't seem like they would teach that. I understand sanitation and temps and I'm pretty good at common sense, but I need a refresher course.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

What I've always done, in school and professionally, is dump my dirty dishes and utensils in a couple of bus tubs that are under my worktable. At the end of the day or when they're full, I go to the dish pit and wash them. If I have a dishwasher, I just hand him the tubs.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

chefpeon said:


> What I've always done, in school and professionally, is dump my dirty dishes and utensils in a couple of bus tubs that are under my worktable. At the end of the day or when they're full, I go to the dish pit and wash them. If I have a dishwasher, I just hand him the tubs.


Right, but what about the utensils that are in use? If you were in culinary school, where would you put a whisk or spatula that you aren't done with yet but don't want to keep them in the bowl? Setting them down on the counter or cutting board is ok and sanitary?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

As far as I know, there is no rule. Your method is fine. While in use a utensil is typically set down on the nearest clean surface. You can use a third or sixth pan or a piece of parchment paper to put them on to keep the counter clean but it's really up to you and not considered a sanitary issue. As noted, once done with it you clear away any pans and utensils to the dish room and clean the area but otherwise not a big deal.
The point of sanitary training is simply to learn to work clean and keep the work area free of clutter and unnecessary equipment and mess.


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

I would suggest a half or even a quarter sheet tray. Something that most pastry kitchens would have on hand. easy to load into a dishwasher for sanitation reasons. one tray for clean tools, a second for in use, and as already suggested, a bus tub under your station to place used tool destined for dish


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

We'll keep a quarter sheet tray, with a liner so it can be changed on a really busy day.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I made it in and start training soon. Thanks for the input.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

harpua said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am doing a demo for the instructors at a culinary school I've applied at for pastry chef instructor. They will be paying close attention to my sanitation and it's been so long since school, and I've also been out of the professional kitchen since the pandemic began and gave birth (same time). What is the proper way to stow my utensils while I'm using them? Hot water in a bain? Is the bain put into a pot on the stove? How do they teach you in culinary school? Honestly, at work, If I'm using a whisk, I will put it down on my clean cutting board in the same spot throughout the cooking time until I don't need it anymore.
> 
> Also, when you are done with a utensil, do you have a "dirty pot" that you will take to the dish pit altogether at once? I always just placed it into the sink until I could take it back. That doesn't seem like they would teach that. I understand sanitation and temps and I'm pretty good at common sense, but I need a refresher course.


a gallon measure with hot water.


----------

